# Critique on potential buy



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

beginner safe. Percheron gelding. $1000


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Does he ride?


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

his front legs do not appear straight. mabey its the pics. make sure that he is broke, sound, and all the good stuff. ask about thoes front legs....


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

He looks over at the knee to me.
Can't really tell much else with all that stuff on.

Perhaps ask for conformation pictures?
:]


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Moxie said:


> Does he ride?


yepp hes so cute. ill try and get confo shots.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

> He looks over at the knee to me.
> Can't really tell much else with all that stuff on.


I agree, also looks like his front toes are to long, that is just trimming though.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i'm nt liking his lewgs eather.....take a trainer with you and there impression on them...don't by on a whim....vet check also!!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

his front legs do look strange to me.. though it could be the pictures but i dont think so.

With a draft, you'll need different tack, make sure your farrier does drafts too. And they will generally eat more than a light breed, so depending on your boarding contract you might pay more.

I would get a trainer to go out there with you, and look him over. 

Is he close by to you?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> his front legs do look strange to me.. though it could be the pictures but i dont think so.
> 
> With a draft, you'll need different tack, make sure your farrier does drafts too. And they will generally eat more than a light breed, so depending on your boarding contract you might pay more.
> 
> ...


only 45 mins away. i know hell need diff. tack. if i can get him im deff. guna ride him to make sure hes what they say he is and if i do go ill take confo shots if they guys doesnt take any.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

heres his ad if anyone would like to see it-

*PERCHERON GELDING*
blk, ride & drives, has done many parades, anyone can handle, UTD shots & farrier, real gentleman, $1000 

i havnt heard back from the guy yet but hopefully i will later tonight. i love him to pieces already.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i think it's 2 people in a horse costume!

Actually, I see what everyone is saying about the legs, I dont' know alot about how certain conformations effect on horses. The front legs may not cause any problems, does anyone know? He looks sweet. i'd look at him....


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

If hes just over at the knees its really not that bad of a fault. In all honesty its more of a cosmetic ugly looking fault then anything. It does make for a slightly shorter stride because the knee won't flex as far. Some people actually prefer a horse that is slightly over as when they are in movement it puts less force on the knees. So if you can live with looking at it then you aren't going to have issues with it. compare to the opposite being back at the knee which will cause much more strain on the leg. Which in turn leads to a lame horse before long.

If you have ever looked at my horse Tucker he is noticeably over at the knee. This has never been an issue under saddle nor has he ever taken a lame step due to it. 



> Over at the knees is the most common of two structural deviations that exist in the knees of horses when viewed from the side. This condition is commonly referred to as buck-kneed. This is a forward deviation in which the knee is set too far forward in relation to the leg. Even though over at the knees is a structural fault, many horses with this condition have long, productive performance careers.





> by: William Moyer, DVM
> 
> Being over in the knees (also called bucked knees, knee sprung, or goat knees) describes a conformation in which the knees are forward of the vertical plane formed by the radius above and cannon bone below. Generally this conformational problem is more favorable with regard to soundness than its opposite, back in the knees (also called calf knees or sheep knees). Most that I have seen were present at birth and usually, but obviously not always, corrected before one year of age.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

ArticMyst said:


> If hes just over at the knees its really not that bad of a fault. In all honesty its more of a cosmetic ugly looking fault then anything. It does make for a slightly shorter stride because the knee won't flex as far. Some people actually prefer a horse that is slightly over as when they are in movement it puts less force on the knees. So if you can live with looking at it then you aren't going to have issues with it. compare to the opposite being back at the knee which will cause much more strain on the leg. Which in turn leads to a lame horse before long.
> 
> If you have ever looked at my horse Tucker he is noticeably over at the knee. This has never been an issue under saddle nor has he ever taken a lame step due to it.
> 
> ...


Very cool... I just learned something new! I think he's a pretty cute horse..... Unless you are planning to show in rated shows, I'm all for kind and safe first Beauty second... although, I think he's cute...


----------

